# Swenson construction tampa,fla



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

has anyone heard of or had dealings with a swenson construction and property preservation before


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

I have not heard of them.

On a side note today,I received a call from coast to coast lawn maintenance LOL,these guys by far had the lowest prices I ever heard off.In anybody wants to laugh let me know I will post what they told me today after there 15 minute upsale.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

MKM Landscaping said:


> I have not heard of them.
> 
> On a side note today,I received a call from coast to coast lawn maintenance LOL,these guys by far had the lowest prices I ever heard off.In anybody wants to laugh let me know I will post what they told me today after there 15 minute upsale.


I believe there out of tampa bay area,i never got a pricelist but thats next before i make a decision


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> I believe there out of tampa bay area,i never got a pricelist but thats next before i make a decision


I looked at there site.Don't seem to be a national or a regional,but says site is under construction.Did they contact you?or was it CL ad


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

they contacted me by phone,not even sure how they got my number but said they'd just got a big contract for some areas.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I do a lot of work for them and i know another contractor on here does as well.

Best company I have worked for in this industry by far.


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2011)

d+jhomeservices said:


> they contacted me by phone,not even sure how they got my number but said they'd just got a big contract for some areas.


Only company I work for ! Pay is always on time, Good volume, And all around a great company.... Anything you need to know about them PM me and I will let you know If I can help !


----------

